# Anyone headed NM to Crested Butte?



## 505bum (Feb 14, 2008)

I sold my soul and moved to Atlanta for 2 years, but am back without a car. Looking to help pay for gas to someone who is headed up to CB end of this weekend into next week. I'm in Santa Fe, but can get up to Taos or down to ABQ.

Need snow.... It's 50 friggin degrees here... I'm in flip-flops!!!

Thanks,
Melting snow worshipper


----------

